# Realtek AC97 Audio & Ethernet Controller Drivers Missing



## jet520 (May 24, 2008)

Ok, You guys just finished helping me clean my computer from a virus. I was recommended to post here by my analyst.


Now my computer's internet will not work and a message comes up saying Ethernet Controller Driver is not installed. (code 28)

The same message comes up for the Realtek AC97 Audio, it says that the driver for this device is not installed.


These two things are leaving me unable to connect to the internet and the sound is no longer working. When i go to volume control, a message comes up saying there are no active mixer devices available.

Also i Have the Drivers Disk my computer came with, and when i attempt to reinstall the Realtek AC97 Audio driver, a message comes up saying that it has encountered an error while installing, the driver was not installed.


Can you help me?


----------



## jet520 (May 24, 2008)

Also i've been cleared by the hijackthis log section, By the Analyst.


----------



## snipazer (Jun 10, 2008)

Go to Start->Right Click My Computer->Manage->Device Manager->Universal Serial Bus Controllers.

Any yellow things?

Now hide the Universal Serial Bus set and open "Sound, Video, and Game Controllers"
Anything yellow in here?


----------



## jet520 (May 24, 2008)

Yes the Ethernet Controller, and the Realtek AC97 Audio are both yellow.


----------



## snipazer (Jun 10, 2008)

Right click them->Update Driver
Then you want to do the advanced installation and browse to your CD when its in the drive


----------



## jet520 (May 24, 2008)

A message came up saying please insert the compact disc labeled realtek AC97 Audio Driver disk' into your CD-ROM drive and then click ok....


I dont have that disk..



When browsing i was also unable to find the Ethernet controller driver.


----------



## jet520 (May 24, 2008)

I only have the Drivers disk my computer came with.


----------



## snipazer (Jun 10, 2008)

Ok, go here: http://www.realtek.com.tw/Downloads...=23&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

Download that, and run it for the audio.

As for the ethernet, you can either download it yourself, our you can tell me what controller you have and I can find it.


----------



## jet520 (May 24, 2008)

Wait i found the ethernet controller, internet is now working again= =)

now ill get to the realtek


----------



## jet520 (May 24, 2008)

What do i download off of the website... I have a list of items


ALC5610 (datasheets)

etc....


----------



## snipazer (Jun 10, 2008)

Well, assuming you have Xp Home, like your info says, download the one called "Windows 98Gold/98se/Me/2000/XP/2003(32/64 bits) for Driver only. For Windows 98 SE, DirectX(R)8 is required to enable advanced features. (ZIP file)"

Its the 5th one down.


----------



## jet520 (May 24, 2008)

I download Versian 1.0 right?


----------



## jet520 (May 24, 2008)

What is it that your exactly trying to make me download here, because when i click on one of the links to download, alls that i get is a document... datasheet.


----------



## snipazer (Jun 10, 2008)

What the hell? You should be getting a .zip file. You do see the operating system choices right?

Oh, you have to accept the agreement, then hit next, do it again, then download


----------



## jet520 (May 24, 2008)

No i see a bunch of codes:

heres how the page looks:

Datasheets:

ALC5621

Description Version Update Time File Size Download ( with about 3 different sites to choose from to download


ALC5621 datasheet ver1.0


then the next :

ALC5620

ALC5620 Datasheet v1.1 

etc etc it goes on, and when i click on one of the links, a adobe acrobat form loads with a bunch of complex info in it.


----------



## jet520 (May 24, 2008)

there are no operating system choices....


----------



## jet520 (May 24, 2008)

ok wow this is weird, im on a different computer now, went to the same sight, and the OS choices are there...


Could it be possible that running IE 6 could be the problem?


----------



## jet520 (May 24, 2008)

ok im using a different computer and just saving the file onto a flash drive, i'll install it onto the other computer in a sec.


----------



## snipazer (Jun 10, 2008)

Hmmm, weird. I followed the link in IE7, that goes fine. Whatever, at least you got the driver. Let me know if that works for you


----------



## jet520 (May 24, 2008)

i believe its working..... ive got sound so i guess everythings all good. Thank you for all the help, really appreciate it. So hows the weather in northern cali? Here in nevada its been weird, colder than its ever been for june....


----------



## jet520 (May 24, 2008)

Well thanks again for everything.


----------



## snipazer (Jun 10, 2008)

Ya, glad to help. Its been cloudy, then sunny, then cloudy, then sunny. Its sunny now


----------



## jet520 (May 24, 2008)

also one last random question.... my clock on my computer is stuck in 24 hour time (military time) , no matter what i do it will not change... any ideas?


----------



## snipazer (Jun 10, 2008)

Ya, Start->Control Panel->Regional and Language Options
Next to your language, hit "Customize." Then in the "Time Format" box, change the H to h


----------



## mindartist (Jul 13, 2009)

snipazer said:


> Ok, go here: http://www.realtek.com.tw/Downloads...=23&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
> 
> Download that, and run it for the audio.
> 
> As for the ethernet, you can either download it yourself, our you can tell me what controller you have and I can find it.


hey snipazer :wave:you rock babe, my laptop has sound now, thank you p.s. I have put this message on my twitter post so 1.147 people can find out how good you are : Problem with Realtek AC97 Audio & Ethernet [Controller Drivers Missing] windows XP go to: http://tiny.cc/CcqY1 - snipazer rockx, @mindartist

link leads right back here, keep up good work ray:


----------

